# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Silene capensis anyone had success???

## SLiCeR

Hey guys this is my first post here sorry if its in the wrong place or this question has been asked before but i did a search and all the posts i found had no real results in the end and they looked like they where dated back in 08 anyway i would just like to start by introducing myself

Hey I'm SLiCeR and i just recently joined because i have been very interested in Lucid dreaming for a while now and just ordered  Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming: Stephen Laberge and also have a few vials of Silene Capensis root powder would like to hear if anyone has had good success with this plant ?


Also i found this thread which had a good tek for taking this stuff here is the tek copied from thread which i will post the link to here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=67642 

Just one question anyone know if your just supposed to choose one method or do you have to do both methods at night and in the morning?





> African Dream Root, Silene capensis (Ubulawu)
> 
> Possibly more effective than the better known Dream herb Calea zacatechichi, this is the first time that this unique and rare ethnobotanical is offered for sale and made available outside of Africa. Normally only the seeds are available but we have finally managed to locate a supply of the actual root which is used by African shamans for accessing the dream state.
> 
> This sacred plant which shamans of the verdant river valleys of the eastern cape province of South Africa has the ability to induce remarkably vivid dreams. A web site describes this plant:
> 
> "This obscure flowering species is regarded by shamans of the South African region as a type of "Ubulawu" or medicinal root that they call "Undela Ziimhlophe," which translates literally as "white paths" or white ways." It is suspected that this sacred plant's oneirongenic, or dream-inducing activity is likely due to triterpenoid saponins contained within its roots. Relatively small amounts of root (250 mg range) are reported to be active. The plant exerts only minimal alterations in waking consciousness, yet the effects upon the dream state can be profound.
> 
> How to prepare Silene capensis (Ubulawu)
> ...



Note: Don't worry i have taken other ethnobotanicals before

----------


## SLiCeR

Really no one even tried this stuff before can't even get any bad feeback? anything is good

----------


## evildoctor

Thank You - this is the first time I have heard of this African Dream Herb. After I googled it I found a whole batch of different dream herbs.


I have used Mugwort with great success - and was going to try wormwood also. I was also planning on buying some Calea. I will now order some of this African stuff tonight and seee what happens.

Im wondering if through experimentation with blending some of these different substances you can come up with something really powerful.

----------


## SLiCeR

MMM sounds interesting sounds like an experiment wants to be executed here

----------


## DrTechnical

I have used this many times. I think it is a wonderful dream inducer. I don't think it has tremendous value as a lucid aid.

Normally, I will have very vivid and sometimes prescient dreams while using this substance. I liken the effect to taking a large dose of EGCG at WBTB. I would speculate that ADR has an effect on serotonin levels. The dreams are very vivid and stable.

Combined with a lucid aid (e.g. brainwave entrainment, Hup-A ...) I have had some great stable lucids as well.

----------


## SLiCeR

Hey yeh i agree this substance does work! but like you said it's not so much a lucid dream inhancer but does defiantely give me better dream recall eg. i smoke weed and am trying to quit because i know how hard it is to lucid dream and remember it when you have the memory of a weed smoker and the first night i tried this i remembered my dream more than usuall and could picture it in my head i haven't been able to do that since i whent on holididay and couldn't smoke for 2 weeks.

Anyway so i am running some tests on this stuff i will be clean of weed this week so i will see if my dream recall keeps getting better i have a bit of calea zacatechichi but i haven't had much success with it if anyone can give me a good combination of substances to help them with lucid dreaming or something.





> I have used this many times. I think it is a wonderful dream inducer. I don't think it has tremendous value as a lucid aid.
> 
> Normally, I will have very vivid and sometimes prescient dreams while using this substance. I liken the effect to taking a large dose of EGCG at WBTB. I would speculate that ADR has an effect on serotonin levels. The dreams are very vivid and stable.
> 
> Combined with a lucid aid (e.g. brainwave entrainment, Hup-A ...) I have had some great stable lucids as well.






Sorry im a noob to this forum and lucid dreaming just wanted to know what EGCG at WBTB means DrTechnical? also i have a brainwave entertainment cd and i don't know whether to leave it on all night or start it up when i wake up for my lucid training around 3 when i should be having REM? also what is Hup-A? 

LOL sorry for all my stupid questions DrTechnical like i said noob.

----------


## DrTechnical

EGCG is an extract of green tea which helps to raise serotonin levels which has an impact to dreaming. This is the reason green tea helps w/ dream vivedness. Focusing on EGCG is more potent and direct. I typically use 978 mg of EGCG extract.

WBTB is wake back to bed. I suspect you already know what this is.

Brainwave entrainment can be used in various ways. Many people like to use it in the middle of the night during WBTB. But the frequency range and delivery method is key. Yuschak had supposedly discovered a method that was reliable for LD induction. I also have a method which shows promise but it's only been divulged to a small circle of people this far.

Hup-A is Huperzine A, which is an achetylcholine esterase inhibitor much like Galantamine. Generally, people report superior results w/G, but Hup-A alllows you to mix it up some.

I have had good results w/ Calea extract and Nicotine, just an FYI.

----------


## SLiCeR

EGCG hmm might have to do a search and get me some sounds like another helpfull item know any good vendors? PM me if you are not allowed to mention web sites or the like.

I found this http://www.inperth.com.au/info/camsen-6000.shtml
it's green tea extract but it seems to be for weight loss and energy is this still the stuff i want?
because i am thin enough as it is i really do not need to loose any "extra" weight. 



OH yes i know what WBTB is now didn't know the abbreviation untill now.

And what are the benefits to Nicotine w/ Calea extract?

----------


## SLiCeR

After doing another search i decided to check out a US vendor in ebay and found this:
http://cgi.ebay.com.my/Natrol-Green-...mZ220345681528
Now this seems more like what im supposed to be getting am i right?

----------


## evildoctor

OK

Ordered Calea extract and 30 grams of Silene from an online US based shaman site.

The silene is in root form - aparently this is important - buying it as a powder effects its strength as the active ingredients oxidize.

The Calea in liquid form is a beautiful thing. Still bitter to the taste - but as you add only 5-10 drops its easy to add this to a very small shot glass of milk with honey added.

I work and have to get up very early so will not be able to experiment until the weekend. I will let you know. I may start of experimenting with the Calea extract first though. I want to adjust dosage and also whether I take it before bed - or when I wake up as part of a WBTB. I also want to try Calea with my "standard" supplements.

I couldnt resist trying some Calea last night. I had to take my wife out for dinner first and had enough alcohol to screw with my dream vividness and recall (I really have to avoid the booze to dream well). I did dream alot - and the dreams were extremely Real Life ish. I woke up 3 or so times - but did not record the dreams so my recollection of them now is shaky (dam booze). It also gave me quite a nice buzz before I fell asleep - very pleasant with some nice visuals as I drifted off.....

This weekend I will not drink and experiment more - I might also take Calea through this week without alcohol just to gauge its impact on my dreams without supplements.


The silene is going to be interesting - most sites suggest taking it at breakfast. But I found a site that showed its effect peaks at 2 hours and remains strong for about 8 hours and then is metabolised out - therefore it would seem to make more sense to take it a couple of hours before bed. I have also read that you can make tea with it, chew the root like gum, or beat it to a froth with warm water and then eat as much froth as you can stomach.

Interesting the shaman web site I got them from was selling a "Lucid Dream" blend that combined Calea, Silene, Mugwort, wormwood and a few other things like Californian Poppies and Choline. The Choline is interesting as we all know the doubts about its ability to cross the BBB. Still - it shows my theory is interesting, that combining these ingredients might make a powerful dream "potion".

Im thinking an interesting brew might be :

5 large teaspoons of mugwort
A few drips of Wormwood extract
0.5 teaspoon of freshly powdered silene
10 drips of Calea extract
2 teaspoons of honey
Hot water + add some milk after allowing to steep for 15 mins

I bet this taken at WBTB with some galantamine, theanine, L-acetelyn and Alpha GPC would make for a wild ride. With a little valerian to help get back to sleep

I will start off first though experimenting with the individual components and my usual supplements. I already get lucid on the supplements above after taking Mugwort and melotonin before bed.

----------


## DrTechnical

> OK
> 
> Ordered Calea extract and 30 grams of Silene from an online US based shaman site.
> 
> The silene is in root form - aparently this is important - buying it as a powder effects its strength as the active ingredients oxidize.
> 
> The Calea in liquid form is a beautiful thing. Still bitter to the taste - but as you add only 5-10 drops its easy to add this to a very small shot glass of milk with honey added.
> 
> I work and have to get up very early so will not be able to experiment until the weekend. I will let you know. I may start of experimenting with the Calea extract first though. I want to adjust dosage and also whether I take it before bed - or when I wake up as part of a WBTB. I also want to try Calea with my "standard" supplements.
> ...



The EGCG I have is from a company called Life extension. You should be able to find it at a run of the mill vitamine and sports nutrition type shop.

I found Nicotine to be a good complement to Calea. Calea helps with dream vivedness and continuity. Nicotine is more a lucid trigger. Than work well together, at least for me.

----------


## evildoctor

> The EGCG I have is from a company called Life extension. You should be able to find it at a run of the mill vitamine and sports nutrition type shop.
> 
> I found Nicotine to be a good complement to Calea. Calea helps with dream vivedness and continuity. Nicotine is more a lucid trigger. Than work well together, at least for me.



Do you take the Calea befoe bed or as part of WBTB???? And do you smoke it or drink it or both? 

I agree with the nicotine - sadly I gave up smoking so Im a little wary of using nicotine right now - but I did find the patches wonderful lucid triggers when I was still a smoker.  ::roll::  Still I might buy a pack of the weaker patches and will just have to use them infrequently.

----------


## DrTechnical

I use Calea and EGCG the same exact way when combined w/ Nicotine. Let's take Calea (10X extract - oral).

I will go to sleep around 10:00 and wake naturally around 12:30-1:00 to use the bathroom. I will apply 7 mg nicotine via a patch and go back to sleep till 3:00. Up for WBTB at 3:00, take the calea and stay up till 4:00. The go back to sleep.

Substitute EGCG to the routine above and you have another option.

I like to let the nicotine absorb into my system a bit so by the time 4:00 am roles around, there is a fair amount absorbed. I don't like applying at WBTB because this tends to give me a short term insomnia. 

ADR, EGCG and Calea all seem very similar. ADR is a little more of a stimulant though, so I never combine it with nicotine - I think that would disturb my sleep cycle too much.

----------


## SLiCeR

> OK
> 
> Ordered Calea extract and 30 grams of Silene from an online US based shaman site.
> 
> The silene is in root form - aparently this is important - buying it as a powder effects its strength as the active ingredients oxidize.
> 
> The Calea in liquid form is a beautiful thing. Still bitter to the taste - but as you add only 5-10 drops its easy to add this to a very small shot glass of milk with honey added.
> 
> I work and have to get up very early so will not be able to experiment until the weekend. I will let you know. I may start of experimenting with the Calea extract first though. I want to adjust dosage and also whether I take it before bed - or when I wake up as part of a WBTB. I also want to try Calea with my "standard" supplements.
> ...



Hmmmm that sucks since i haven't been able to find Silene capensis in root form just powdered root.

Also what strength nicotine patch would be good to try for a non smoker well i don't smoke cigarettes although i do mix a little tobacco with my weed when i do smoke it anyway what would be a good strength to have a go with a nicotine patch to see the difference.

----------


## SLiCeR

> OK
> 
> Ordered Calea extract and 30 grams of Silene from an online US based shaman site.
> 
> The silene is in root form - aparently this is important - buying it as a powder effects its strength as the active ingredients oxidize.
> 
> The Calea in liquid form is a beautiful thing. Still bitter to the taste - but as you add only 5-10 drops its easy to add this to a very small shot glass of milk with honey added.
> 
> I work and have to get up very early so will not be able to experiment until the weekend. I will let you know. I may start of experimenting with the Calea extract first though. I want to adjust dosage and also whether I take it before bed - or when I wake up as part of a WBTB. I also want to try Calea with my "standard" supplements.
> ...



Hmmmm that sucks since i haven't been able to find Silene capensis in root form just powdered root can't seem to find anywhere in Australia only powdered root i have a plant but i am taking it that you uproot the plant and dry the roots out which i am not at all that keen to kill my plant.

Also what strength nicotine patch would be good to try for a non smoker well i don't smoke cigarettes although i do mix a little tobacco with my weed when i do smoke it anyway what would be a good strength to have a go with a nicotine patch to see the difference.

----------


## evildoctor

> Also what strength nicotine patch would be good to try for a non smoker well i don't smoke cigarettes although i do mix a little tobacco with my weed when i do smoke it anyway what would be a good strength to have a go with a nicotine patch to see the difference.



I think it depends on a few things like your weight and metabolism. I weigh about 200 pounds and smoked for 20 years and so use the strongest ones (22mg or so). With this strength I have had some cool luicids and OOBE's.

If you are slim and/or dont normally smoke then use the middle or low dose ones - the strong ones might make you feel queasy.

----------


## DrTechnical

I'm not a smoker and I weigh about 190 lb. 7 mg is plenty for me, if I were it a few hours before and a few hours after WBTB.

So can buy a 21 mg patch, and cut it into pieces, that's cheapest.

----------


## SLiCeR

Yes well i am pretty slim but i have been smoking with tobacco for a few years now i think i might just get the middle strength patch or i might just try and buy the 21mg patch and cut it into pieces like noted by DrTechnical

Oh and how much was the 21mg patch i assume they come in packs?

Oh and i cannot get Silene capensis in root form anywhere!! i am even thinking of ordering from the U.S and importing to Australia does anyone know if that is illegal?

----------


## SLiCeR

Well no responce so im going to ring customs support line ill let ya's know if it can be imported although it won't matter to anyone who doesn't live in Aust but meh ill post anyhow

----------


## SLiCeR

There more expensive than i thought i might actually give it a miss since i got the amino acid blend on the way.

----------


## SLiCeR

I just recieved the amino acid blend and will give it a shot but back to topic
i am currently waiting to hear from AQIS to see if i can import Silene Capensis root matter into Australia otherwise i can only use pre-ground root powder which is said to be &#37;50 less potent due to oxydization which is just not good enough for me but for backup i have 1 live Silene Capensis which i will grow out till she is big enough to harvest and also i have some seeds which i will plant so hopefully i will have a bit in the near future but i can only hope that i can import an oz of Capensis root for now.

----------


## DrTechnical

I've purchased ADR from two seperate vendors. One was powdered, the other was root. I noticed no major difference in potency between the two. Who is telling you that root is superior - some vendor who sells root? Powder form is probably fine.

----------


## InvisibleMan

I have not yet tried this herb, but I have tried mugwort witch works very well.

----------


## SLiCeR

> I've purchased ADR from two seperate vendors. One was powdered, the other was root. I noticed no major difference in potency between the two. Who is telling you that root is superior - some vendor who sells root? Powder form is probably fine.



Now you ask i forget where i read it but i know i did somewhere it said something like the actives in the root oxidize a bit after the root has been powdered and thus leaving you with half of the original content and it seemed to be enough for me to go to all the trouble of trying to import it when it's already here in powdered form.

However i will try my best to try digg that info up for you my friend.

I have also tried mugwort didn't seem to notice any diffrences but each to his own so far Dream root has been the best of them all.

----------


## SLiCeR

> The silene is in root form - aparently this is important - buying it as a powder effects its strength as the active ingredients oxidize.



Oh evildoctor noted it in post #10 prob not the most reliable source but i believed it what you reckon?

----------


## SLiCeR

> I've purchased ADR from two seperate vendors. One was powdered, the other was root. I noticed no major difference in potency between the two. Who is telling you that root is superior - some vendor who sells root? Powder form is probably fine.



I received my Silene root pieces and i have already noticed a difference in potency although i will try it a few more times before i go ahead and say it's definitely more potent.

I am yet to try my Amino Acid blend yet as i don't want any interference with ADR and the Amino acid blend.

----------


## intangible

> Hmmmm that sucks since i haven't been able to find Silene capensis in root form just powdered root can't seem to find anywhere in Australia only powdered root i have a plant but i am taking it that you uproot the plant and dry the roots out which i am not at all that keen to kill my plant.
> 
> Also what strength nicotine patch would be good to try for a non smoker well i don't smoke cigarettes although i do mix a little tobacco with my weed when i do smoke it anyway what would be a good strength to have a go with a nicotine patch to see the difference.



I'm new and can't post links for 7 days, so I'll tell you where to go...
Bouncing Bear Botanicals has the root form!

Put in search bar...Silene Capensis--Xhosa Dream Herb

Good Luck!

----------

